# need a little advice



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

im trying to purchise a part from a guy in florida he wanted me to wireline the money but theres a 15 dollar charge for that can anyone explain the way paypal works??


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Be careful they have alot of scammers out there.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

As I understand it, PayPal can only be used by account holders. Account holders either use credit cards or bank accounts. PayPal Charges a purchaser's card or debits a bank account and credits a payee's card or bank account. When you use payPal to pay someone directly, you would use their email address which is linked to their account. Now I am not sure how PayPal makes its money. I do know that I pay a little extra on my cards then I actualy have an invoice for so maybe that's how.

I wouldn't sent the guy anything. Might be a scam.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I think its 3% that PayPal charges to the seller


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

where in Florida? maby we can run em down. I made a trip to PA. after getting the shaft on a POS. motor. he didn't send it so i found him. You should have seen the look on his girlfriends face. worth the trip. Be carefull I wouldn't want you to do what I did, but there are lots of scammers out there.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

if u think its a shaft then dont pay the guy


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Paypal charges the person who receives the funds 3%. You can send money as a gift to avoid that, but then PayPal wont stand behind you if you dont get whatever you bought. I wouldnt wire any money to anyone. PayPal or money order.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

watch out for a guy going by stronglongbow from palm beach,


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Dillon, there are plenty of Florida members on MIMB. Find out where he's at and we'll find him.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone who wants you to "wire" money can go **** themselves.
In this day of paypal with the protections they offer, there's no need to use the unsecured method of money wire.


----------

